# Dịch vụ bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá rẻ nhất



## truchailongvan (25/10/21)

*Nơi nào bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá rẻ nhất quận Bình Thạnh?*


Bạn là chủ sở hữu của một khu đất hay mặt bằng tại Bình Thạnh và dự định mở một quán ăn, trà sữa, café… hay rộng hơn là một showroom, nhà hàng tiệc cưới chẳng hạn…?



Muốn có lợi nhuận thì bắt buộc phải đầu tư, một không gian kinh doanh như thế cần nhất chính là một hệ thống làm mát đỉnh cao mang lại sự thư thái cho khách hàng. Và sự lựa chọn của bạn là *máy lạnh tủ đứng LG*…



Chúng tôi biết bạn đang tìm kiếm cho mình một địa chỉ thật uy tín và chuyên nghiệp để hợp tác cùng tạo nên một không gian kinh doanh cùng sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng LG tuyệt vời này, đúng không? Vậy bạn đã tìm được nơi nào bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG rẻ nhất quận Bình Thạnh chưa? Nếu chưa hãy để chúng tôi giúp bạn một tay nhé!










*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG CÓ GIÁ LÀ BAO NHIÊU? CHI PHÍ LẮP ĐẶT CÓ MẮC KHÔNG?*
​
*Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG* nổi tiếng trong giới điện lạnh bởi nét nhẹ nhàng cùng tinh tế trong thiết kế của mình, hơn thế nữa chính là khả năng tiết kiệm điện vượt trội mà giá cả lại phải chăng, phù hợp với tất cả tầng lớp người dùng.



****Về giá cả:*


Hãy cùng xem dòng sản phẩm tuyệt vời này có giá là bao nhiêu tại website maylanhhailongvan.vn nhé!



Công suất
Model
Giá tham khảo
2.5hp
APUQ24GS1A3
23.400.000đ
3.0hp
APUQ30GS1A3
28.000.000đ
5.5hp
APUQ48GS1A3
37.700.000đ
10hp
APUQ100GS1A3
70.000.000đ​ 


****Về chi phí lắp đặt:*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG thuộc dòng đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp, do đó cách lắp đặt không quá khó khăn, phải nâng lên, hạ xuống và cần đến hệ thống dàn giáo đồ sộ như các loại máy treo tường, âm trần, giấu trần nối ống gió khác.
Vật tư phụ đi kèm cũng không có nhiều, chủ yếu vẫn là ống đồng, dây điện, ống nước, CP, ke đỡ,… được nghiệm thu thực tế, làm bao nhiêu tính theo bấy nhiêu.
 

=> Chi phí lắp đặt cho hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng LG thật ra không cao như loại máy giấu trần nối ống gió, hoặc có thể nói là rẻ nhất trong các dòng máy lạnh khác đấy.








_Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 2.5HP & 3.0HP được chụp thực tế_



*NƠI NÀO BÁN VÀ LẮP MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG GIÁ RẺ NHẤT QUẬN BÌNH THẠNH?*
​
Hải Long Vân tự tin chính là đơn vị mà bạn cần để mua và *lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá rẻ nhất quận Bình Thạnh*. Lý giải cho sự tự tin chắc nịch này, có thể là do:




Hải Long Vân chúng tôi tự tin là đơn vị điện lạnh uy tín hàng đầu miền Nam với chất lượng và tay nghề đã được kiểm chứng qua rất nhiều những công trình lớn nhỏ. Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm tại CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU. để chắc chắn hơn về những điều tôi đang nói là thật.
Là đại lý cấp 1 của thương hiệu máy lạnh LG, bán lẻ với giá rẻ nhất khu vực miền Nam. Được ủy quyền chính hãng, giao quyền phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm, và máy lạnh tủ đứng LG chính là sản phẩm được chúng tôi bán chạy nhất, đảm bảo khi giao sản phẩm đến sẽ còn nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, xuất được hóa đơn chừng từ rõ ràng.
Là đơn vị uy tín, chuyên nghiệp nhất và vinh dự khi được hãng LG công nhận là đại lý bán lẻ có doanh số bán ra cao nhất trong vòng 6 tháng đầu năm nay.
Mỗi nhân viên đều có trên 5 năm kinh nghiệm lắp đặt máy lạnh cho nhiều không gian từ vừa đến lớn, tiếp xúc với nhiều dòng máy công nghiệp, thương mại, tay nghề cứng đảm bảo mang đến sự hài lòng cho chủ đầu tư. 
 

=> Hãy đặt niềm tin và thử trao đổi với kỹ thuật của Hải Long Vân một lần để biết được sự chuyên nghiệp và uy tín của chúng tôi không phải là “nổ” mà có nhé!








_Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 5.0HP được chụp thực tế_



*LỜI KẾT.*


Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng với nhau đi tìm hiểu về dòng máy lạnh vạn người mê và biết được *nơi nào bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá rẻ nhất quận Bình Thạnh* rồi. Nếu bạn vẫn còn điều gì thắc mắc hay muốn được tư vấn kĩ hơn, rõ hơn về công trình của mình thì hãy nhanh nhanh liên hệ Hotline 0909 787 022 để được Mr Hoàng giải đáp nhé!








_Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP được chụp thực tế_



Ngoài dịch vụ bán và lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng LG giá rẻ nhất tại quận Bình Thạnh, Hải Long Vân còn nhận thầu cho tất cả công trình trên địa bàn TPHCM, Long An, Đồng Nai, Bình Dương và các khu vực lân cận miền Nam với các dòng sản phẩm âm trần, giấu trần, multi các hãng… đảm bảo giá vẫn rẻ bất ngờ và chất lượng uy tín đỉnh cao.



Trao cho chúng tôi niềm tin, sự hài lòng sẽ mỉm cười với bạn!


----------

